# Buying used Nikon D90, HELP!



## Lazy Photographer (Sep 3, 2009)

Saw an ad for a used D90. Guy says it was a wedding gift. Used on honeymoon only. Already has high-end camera of similar quality. He wants $800 with 18-105 kit lens (sells new for $1,200 in Toronto). He lives in my city so I'll meet him in person. 

Any thoughts on this? I am REALLY nervous about buying used like this. Do I ask to see ID and such? How do I know it's not hot? I suspect he won't have a receipt, since it's a gift. What else do I need to know, or should watch out for, or should ask him?

Any help/guidance would be appreciated greatly. Thanks.


----------



## Plato (Sep 3, 2009)

Be aware that, even if the deal is legit, he can NOT transfer the warranty to you.  Nikon's warranty is for the original purchaser only.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 3, 2009)

If you are worried about it being 'hot'.  Ask for the serial number and call the police (or whoever) to see if it's been reported stolen.  That's about all you can do.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks. Didn't know the warranty wasn't transferable. Checking the serial # with the police is a sensible idea. 

One thing came to mind: Only someone very close to the person would give such an expensive gift, yet it's odd that the gift-giver wouldn't already know the guy had an expensive camera. Also, anyone giving such a gift would likely give a gift receipt. 

I'm probably going to pass on this. I'm just not into taking this kid of risk. I'll know better once the guy calls me back.


----------



## xantho (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont think not having the warranty and having the chance of something bad occuring (whether there be something wrong with it, stolen, etc) is really worth the $300 or $400 saved.

If you can't afford it wait until you can or buy something within your budget.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 3, 2009)

Offer him $600.


----------



## Plato (Sep 3, 2009)

xantho said:


> I dont think not having the warranty and having the chance of something bad occuring (whether there be something wrong with it, stolen, etc) is really worth the $300 or $400 saved.
> 
> If you can't afford it wait until you can or buy something within your budget.



I just reread your first post.  A *wedding* gift?  That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Sep 3, 2009)

Another thing: I just reread the ad and apparently he did not use this camera on his honeymoon, he used his old one. In fact, the D90 is still in the sealed, unopened box. Still doesn't cover the warranty issue. Plus, if he had a receipt I would have thought he'd advertise that fact, as it would help with the sale. All a moot point since he still hasn't called back. As for offering him $600, yeah that's not a bad idea. I also wondered about paying a camera store to check it out for problems or defects before I move forward with the purchase.


----------



## Plato (Sep 3, 2009)

Lazy Photographer said:


> Another thing: I just reread the ad and apparently he did not use this camera on his honeymoon, he used his old one. In fact, the D90 is still in the sealed, unopened box. Still doesn't cover the warranty issue. Plus, if he had a receipt I would have thought he'd advertise that fact, as it would help with the sale. All a moot point since he still hasn't called back. As for offering him $600, yeah that's not a bad idea. I also wondered about paying a camera store to check it out for problems or defects before I move forward with the purchase.



For whatever it's worth, I've wanted a D90 for quite a while (I need a backup for my D80).  The price at B&H has been inching down.  It's now at $915 with free shipping.  I smell a new announcement from Nikon.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Sep 3, 2009)

Good to know.
Thanks everyone for your thoughts and advice.


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 3, 2009)

$800 with kit lens is a GREAT price. *HOWEVER*, see if you can get it cheaper and enjoy it.


----------



## ANDS! (Sep 5, 2009)

If its hot its hot.  You most likely will never know one way or another.  I'm fairly certain I've bought stolen goods off Craigslist; its the nature of the beast.  Meet him in a safe place, see if you can get as much identifying information as possible (a license plate. . .I always ask to meet folks in parking lots or somewhere were I can come out to them, and make note of their plate numbers).


----------



## boogschd (Sep 5, 2009)

"Used on honeymoon only. Already has high-end camera of similar quality"

why would he use it if he already has one :/

(hmmm ... i suppose he just wanted to try .. but still)

careful


----------



## lvcrtrs (Sep 5, 2009)

Warrenty is not transferable - but, if it's never been registered and it's a gift it's all good. Nikon registered mine over the phone. They told me to try to get the receipt but that it would be ok without it if I needed service.


----------

